# Mesa expo caters to preparedness



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't recall seeing this before amongst the chatter. Thought that people in the region might be interested.



> Show's organizer wants to bring survivalists, vendors together
> 
> Lance Baker wants you to be prepared for the end of the world -- or maybe just for tomorrow.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/12news/news/articles/2012/04/26/20120426mesa-expo-catastrophe-prepare.html


----------



## defaultCharacter (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice. 

Wish they would do that here in Reno, NV. The gun shows that are put on locally have some emergency/prep items, just not that many.

But with almost everything I buy, I check the price I could buy it for on the internet. Most of the time it pays off, you just have to make sure what you are buying has some good reviews, the on-line vendor seems legit, and check that you aren't overpaying for shipping.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*Nice idea, bad title*

Neat that this is for a local military aviation museum - bad choice for the show.

"survivalist show" a lot of baggage with that word.

Oh well, hope it turns out OK for them.


----------

